# Girlsinvasion Bikepark Trippstadt 23.09.17



## missisK (8. August 2017)

Auch dieses Jahr wollen wir am 23.September den Bikepark Trippstadt einen Tag lang mit geballter Weiblichkeit füllen.

Der Grundgedanke bleibt unverändert: 

Ein Bikepark voller Mädels
...denn untereinander fährt es sich entspannter.

Pushen und lernen
...hier stehen uns drei Stunden lang Pati und Paul von der Fahrtechnickschule Mountainbike Trifelsland zur Verfügung. Ausserdem zeigt euch Tine wie man flüssig Pumptrack fährt. 
Später ist learning-by-watching, dann Nachmachen angesagt.

Alles was Spaß macht, auch shoppen
...wir bauen Flohmarkttische auf, die Ihr kostenlos mit eurem MTB- und Outdoorzeugbestücken könnt.
Ausserdem bringt Eva von Kami Glück ihre selbstgemachten Mützen und Headbands mit.

Buffet von allen für alle
...hier seid also auch ihr gefragt, eine Kleinigkeit zu unserem offenen Buffet beizutragen.Kuchen, Getränke, Obst, Salate, selbstgemacht oder gekauft... völlig egal, Hauptsache lecker.
Das Grillgut bringt sich bitte jeder selbst mit. Einen heißen Grill, Brot, Kaffee und was man noch so an Kleinigkeiten braucht, stellen wir euch zur Verfügung.

Nur Frauen?
...das Angebot richtet sich an Frauen und Mädchen, eure Partner und Freunde dürfen aber auch gerne kommen..


Unser Programm:

10:00- 13:00 Trackwalk/ Fahrtechnik Workshops
13:00- 14:00 Grillen, Chillen, Shoppen
14:00- 19:00 entspanntes Fahren


Um euch schonmal in Stimmung zu bringen, hier der Bericht von letztem Jahr:
http://cycleholix.de/2016/10/zu-besuch-beim-girls-weekend-im-bikepark-trippstadt/#lightbox-5/0/
 
Und wer auch gerne etwas zum Verkauf anbieten möchte oder sich bereit erklärt einer Kleingruppe etwas zu zeigen (droppen, springen, Bunny Hopp ...), kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Wir freuen uns riesig auf euch!


----------



## missisK (4. September 2017)

Jetzt isses nicht mehr lange hin, deshalb stelle ich euch ein paar Leute vor, die Teil dieses Events sein werden. Heute: Eva Kami Köhne.
Im echten Leben Leiterin eines Kindergartens, geht Eva in Ihrer Freizeit leidenschaftlich gerne Radfahren und hat seit 2011 ein eigenes Mützen- und Headbandlabel. All ihre Kopfbedeckungen sind selbstgemacht und können auf der Girlsinvasion begutachtet und gekauft werden.
https://www.kamiglueck.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missisK (19. September 2017)

Ihr Mäd, am Samstag wollen wir den Bikepark Trippstadt fluten. Die Strecken sind in einem himmlischen Zustand, das Wetter wird super. Vormittags gibts Dahrtechnik nachmittags Pumptrackrace, freies Fahren und SpaßWettbewerbe. Hier gehts zu den Detsils und News: https://www.facebook.com/events/1399755316806452/?ti=icl


----------

